# Breaking Bad - 1 episode left



## Arshes Nei (Sep 24, 2013)

With one more episode left, I'm excited and a bit sad to see this show end.

BTW: if you want to post spoilers - use the spoiler tags.

On one hand I hope it ends with a "high note" meaning that it's done where I'm left happy it was a good show, vs seeing the show jump the shark and hoping it fades into obscurity. Oddly enough, I actually didn't have any interest in seeing this show till a friend recommended it after I talked about Game of Thrones. 

Who would have known an anime voice actor (he went under a pseudonym) for Isamu Dyson in Macross Plus and Fei Long in Street Fighter the Movie would escape Malcolm and Lois (Malcolm in the Middle) to become a high school chemistry teacher with making some tasty rock candy Blue Sky and become a king of a meth empire.

 I'm hoping they do reveal what was the deal with Gray Matter since it seemed to shape why he was the character who started out.

I have to say Gus Fring and Tio Salamanca made for the best moments of TV I've seen (though I was watching this on Netflix).


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so torn. I want Walt to lose because he's an evil piece of shit but I also want to see him win because he's Walter fucking White. I have never felt so ambivalent for a character. Honestly, like a lot of people have said, it doesn't really matter what happens, because Vince will inevitably find a way to make it awesome.

I still can't believe it's all coming to an end in _five days_.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 24, 2013)

Going to watch last Sundays episode in an hour or so. I don't want it to end but at the same time I am dying to see resolve.


All I want of this is what I've wanted from the start (well few episodes in.)

I want Skylar to die, can't stand her.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

Shit went totally crazy, there is way too much stuff left for 1 episode


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I want Skylar to die, can't stand her.


No. Shh. That makes you an evil misogynist or something. (According to the internet.) I fucking can't stand her either, though.

I've unfortunately not been able to keep up with the latest season. Both because it's not on Netflix, and because I haven't went scouring the internet for it and I have no cable.

Still rooting for Walt, though. Don't even care. Sometimes it's fun to root for the villain.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

At this point, I don't care who "wins." I just want the ending to blindside me. I've never been able to predict what's going to happen, and I'll be sorely disappointed if any of my current theories for the ending pan out. 



Arshes Nei said:


> high school gym teacher



Chemistry teacher.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 24, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Chemistry teacher.



Yeah that was a typo I know he's a chemistry teacher - specially since it makes you wonder why he ended up there and walked out on Gray Matter for that.

Also from what it seems like he also got a much younger wife, ie Skylar after what happened. Was it a ...family issue? Which may be ironic since the theme is Walter is about family.

I dislike Skylar for many reasons, and there was a point I did feel sympathetic towards her but her motives seemed more about her than family than Walter's until near the end of the season. 

The only character 



Spoiler: about a character I didn't like at a certain point



Was Jr/Flynn's behavior after he discovered what his dad did. There's like no reason for him other than the loss of Hank, for his over the top freakout imo


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah that was a typo I know he's a chemistry teacher - specially since it makes you wonder why he ended up there and walked out on Gray Matter for that.
> 
> Also from what it seems like he also got a much younger wife, ie Skylar after what happened. Was it a ...family issue? Which may be ironic since the theme is Walter is about family.
> 
> ...



Not sure how much of the series you'd consider spoilers at this point, so I'll just lump it all in:



Spoiler:  



I didn't like Skyler much at first either, but I fully understood her motivations, which made me respect the character to a degree. The one that I've always viewed as truly useless was Marie. 

As for why Walt left Gray Matter, I believe it was explained shortly after Walt started taking chemo and told Skyler/Jr that Elliot and Gretchen were paying for it when he was actually using his cash from the meth. After Skyler called Gretchen to thank her, Gretchen met with Walt and I want to say it was revealed that he sold his lot of the company because there was a relationship between himself and Gretchen that went sour due to her interest in Elliot, so he GTFO'd. Of course, I could be mistaken since it's been a while since seeing that episode.

I can understand Walt Jr's reaction - we've been desensitized to Walt for a while now since we watched the transformation take place from an unassuming middle-aged suburban dad that never broke a law in his life while trying to reinforce doing the right thing and being good all the time, to a meth kingpin that murders anyone that threatens him and ruthlessly does whatever he feels is necessary for the protection of himself and his family. Walt Jr has been oblivious all this time, so he gets the full brunt of the shock that his father, who has never done anything wrong in his life, is no more outstanding than any other dad on the block, has been secretly cooking meth and murdering people for the past year and a half and keeping every single bit of it from him. That combined with the realization that all the marital issues between his parents wasn't caused by him gambling or his mom just being an insufferable bitch, and instead was caused because of his mom's problem with Walt manufacturing drugs and murdering - he was defending someone that the family he knew before wouldn't dare associate themselves with. It's all a huge betrayal of everything he thought he knew about his parents, especially his dad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 24, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well here goes..



Spoiler: Gray Matter



I don't think it was stated that she did have an affair, may have been implied since it feels that way. But she took Walter to her parents place one weekend so it may have been he discovered they were having an affair or she decided to break up with him there ...or.... The thing about Elliot other than being partners or friends...you kind of don't see his level of genius so much. So it makes you wonder if Walter's accusations of "stealing" from him may have had something to it. That it's possible that Walter less of a "face" to be frontrunner of the company since Elliot looks a bit more handsome. They may have wanted Elliot to be the face of the company more. Walter may have just wanted none of it given how he is about how he is about credit about his meth, and left. Now he's angry because they went on and used a majority of his research to get billions. For Elliot and Gretchen, "it wasn't like that" possibly that they felt that Elliot playing a role as the face was more of a benefit and they weren't trying to steal and would give him the money - but as other episodes stated Walt wanted an empire. It would also explain things like him saying it was his kids birthright.

It's entirely possible that part of the fallout with Gretchen is about having a family. As you see Elliot and Gretchen  are childless. 

The publicity stunt seems a bit too ...contrived for the situation given that Walt left long ago so it was only in name, there would be less of a problem. However, it could very well be there is a lot of research that has Walt's "name" in it. So I'm wondering if it really is a diversion to how much he was involved in with the research of the company that now produces pharmaceuticals. 

Marie being useless I'll definitely agree with. Other than the purple and kleptomaniac diversion she has been somewhat useless. Though at least she did get the money and worked to help get Hank back on his feet . 

Oh I just remembered. Gretchen was actually upset because Walt left her - so affair thing may be off the table


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2013)

I honestly just want to see what he does with that M16. 

I'm curious too over whether that theory that he picks up the mannerisms of people he's killed is true. But I don't know if they have enough time in one episode to wrap everything up nicely.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention there will at least be a pre-quel spinoff of Better Caul Saul once this series is over.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm not excited in the least, the show has been one of the most disappointing popular shows in quite some time. I sat with my friend who is super into it and watched most of it, but was bored out of mind throughout most of every episode - It's one of those shows that is better in gifs and memes. 

Though I'll personally watch the last two seasons if they have it end up being a prequel to Malcolm in the Middle. I'll watch the shit out of that, boring as it might be, but I loved M to M!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention there will at least be a pre-quel spinoff of Better Caul Saul once this series is over.



Which is going to be awesome holy fucking shit.

I was hoping this would exist before it was even revealed that it would exist.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 25, 2013)

I have no clue what they're going to do with this last episode.  There's a lot left to settle, and they probably have to tie in those flashbacks at the beginning of this season.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 25, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I have no clue what they're going to do with this last episode.  There's a lot left to settle, and they probably have to tie in those flashbacks at the beginning of this season.



So many people are going to die. So many.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 25, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So many people are going to die. So many.



That's my thought too.   It's going to end like Hamlet.     Walt destroys everyone he's close to, and there's still a few left.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 26, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention there will at least be a pre-quel spinoff of Better Caul Saul once this series is over.



Wait, seriously? o_o


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Wait, seriously? o_o



If AMC hadn't have picked it up it would be a Netflix series. http://entertainment.time.com/2013/09/20/what-if-better-call-saul-had-ended-up-at-netflix/


----------



## Lobar (Sep 27, 2013)

I picked up and watched the very first episode like a month ago, and I just finished watching the penultimate episode just now.  Holy fuck, this show.  They clearly didn't want to end it with any feeling of "what could have been" left in the viewers' minds.  It really feels like nothing is outside the realm of possibility for the finale.

It's weird, the first season, I found Walt to be the most personally relatable character, and even though now he's become a complete asshole I still hope he wins out.



Vaelarsa said:


> No. Shh. That makes you an evil misogynist or something. (According to the internet.) I fucking can't stand her either, though.



Really, it's Marie that needs to be shanked.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 27, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I picked up and watched the very first episode like a month ago, and I just finished watching the penultimate episode just now.  Holy fuck, this show.  They clearly didn't want to end it with any feeling of "what could have been" left in the viewers' minds.  It really feels like nothing is outside the realm of possibility for the finale.
> 
> It's weird, the first season, I found Walt to be the most personally relatable character, and even though now he's become a complete asshole I still hope he wins out.



The creator, Vince Gilligan, has said that every loose end will be tied up by the end of the final episode. Given how obsessive over detail some people are about this show, that's a tall order. I think he'll pull it off though - I've yet to see an inconsistency through any of the five seasons up to this point. 



> Really, it's Marie that needs to be shanked.



Agreed. If any character needed to be cut out of the show, I'd pick Marie. She's just been useless, bitchy, and nosey the whole time.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 27, 2013)

The only errors I've noticed were chemistry errors, mainly in early episodes.  Phosphine gas can't be made with just red phosphorus and hot water.  For body disposal, they'd have been better served with a strong base like lye instead of hydrofluoric acid, which would never ever be found in a high school stockroom in the first place.  Nor should HF have ever eaten through a bathtub, it's not even classified as a strong acid.  As far as blue meth goes, blue-tinted crystals would actually indicate some sort of _im_purity tinting it blue, not that it was really really pure.  Methylamine shouldn't have been nearly as difficult to get as it is in the show, either.  And I'm pretty sure that one of the IV bags of yellow fluid Walt gets for his chemo treatments was labeled Lactated Ringer's Solution, which is neither chemo nor yellow.

Marie serves her purpose in the show, but fuck I hate her so much and I'll be disappointed if she doesn't bite the dust in the finale.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 27, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It's weird, the first season, I found Walt to be the most personally relatable character, and even though now he's become a complete asshole *I still hope he wins out*.


REALLY?!
Walt is gigantic piece of shit, the only thing he deserves is a bullet to the head.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 27, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The only errors I've noticed were chemistry errors, mainly in early episodes.  Phosphine gas can't be made with just red phosphorus and hot water.  For body disposal, they'd have been better served with a strong base like lye instead of hydrofluoric acid, which would never ever be found in a high school stockroom in the first place.  Nor should HF have ever eaten through a bathtub, it's not even classified as a strong acid.  As far as blue meth goes, blue-tinted crystals would actually indicate some sort of _im_purity tinting it blue, not that it was really really pure.  Methylamine shouldn't have been nearly as difficult to get as it is in the show, either.  And I'm pretty sure that one of the IV bags of yellow fluid Walt gets for his chemo treatments was labeled Lactated Ringer's Solution, which is neither chemo nor yellow.
> 
> Marie serves her purpose in the show, but fuck I hate her so much and I'll be disappointed if she doesn't bite the dust in the finale.



I was speaking more on a story perspective about the lack of loopholes in the show than the chemistry or realism of it. Mythbusters actually proved that pretty much no amount of hydrofluoric acid will dispose of a body into an indistinguishable slurry, much less eat through a metal tub. 

The scene with the fulminate of mercury is questionable as well. They attempted to test it on Mythbusters as well, but instead of refining it into crystalline shards as it's seen in the series, they left it as a powder(or paste, can't remember which). The amount that Walt used wouldn't have had quite as violent of a reaction as it did, and without a more unstable substance being added to it to make impact detonation easier(such as fulminate of silver, as cited in the episode), there's very little chance he'd get it to detonate by just throwing it on the ground. Of course, I have no idea what the effects of crystalizing the fulminate of mercury would have on its ability to detonate on impact, if any, so I'm giving a little latitude in both directions but still discounting the actual effect it would have versus what the episode shows.

Of course, you have to give TV shows that sort of latitude to an extent, simply for the fact that if it takes off the way BrBa did, they can't very well sit there and show the public at large how to dispose of bodies or what substances make for good bombs in the absence of an actual grenade. At least they don't take it to CSI levels of sciencefuckery.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 27, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> REALLY?!
> Walt is gigantic piece of shit, the only thing he deserves is a bullet to the head.



With Walt, you have supporting people around him fuck up some shit where you end up feeling more sympathetic towards him. It isn't till there's less people around doing that stuff where you start to realize the guy was crap.

Ie, you gotta work with Skylar and Jessie, though honestly Jessie is seen as one of the most complex characters with his moral code. Then you have Hank, and he was hard to like, Gomez was a more likable character. It's just that Hank was such a dick most of the time he was hard to like. Gomez was a good guy about his job. He didn't go around losing his temper and acting like a piece of shit. So it was easy to see why the guy who appeared most pussywhipped was more someone to be sympathetic to which at the time looked like it was Walt. 

Then probably what brought in a lot of the good tension in the show was the cat and mouse with Gus.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 27, 2013)

I think a lot of what makes this such a great show is the complexity of the characters.  There are no black hats and white hats here.   The best of them do terrible things, the worst of them slow flashes of decency, and for the most part, it all feels like it comes from a real place.   If anything, the characters that are set up to be likeable ie Gomez and Walt Jr. come off as not having a whole lot to them.
     Personally, I thought Walt was kind of a weasel even before he started doing the more heinous stuff, and that's fine with me.   It's classic film noir tragedy about about a man who deviated from the straight and narrow and was damned for it.  It's a beautifully crafted, slow motion train wreck that you just can't tear your eyes from.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 27, 2013)

"Gus Fring" was one of the best things that happened with Breaking Bad. It's a shame that he's now being wasted on that Revolution show.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> "Gus Fring" was one of the best things that happened with Breaking Bad. It's a shame that he's now being wasted on that Revolution show.



I agree that it's a shame his character had to die, since he is a very good actor, but I wouldn't really call his role in Revolution a waste...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 28, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I agree that it's a shame his character had to die, since he is a very good actor, but I wouldn't really call his role in Revolution a waste...



Revolution is a pretty terrible show, which is why I said he's being wasted in it.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Revolution is a pretty terrible show, which is why I said he's being wasted in it.



I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point - I've been enjoying the show(not as much as BrBa, but still). It could be better, but the setting is a pretty neat idea in my opinion.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 28, 2013)

One character I've been finding strangely fascinating is Tod.  He's a stone cold psychos killer, who at the same time, wants approval, whether it's from Lydia, Walter, his uncle Jack, or even Jessie.   Even when he 



Spoiler: Tod



shoots Jessie's girlfriend, he says "Nothing personal" as though he doesn't want her to think badly of him for putting a bullet in her brain


.   In some ways, what he wants is not that different from the rest of us, but the way he goes about it is so very broken.  Maybe it's interesting because I seem to have run into so many proto-Tods in fannish circles.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 28, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> One character I've been finding strangely fascinating is Tod.  He's a stone cold psychos killer, who at the same time, wants approval, whether it's from Lydia, Walter, his uncle Jack, or even Jessie.   Even when he
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree. He's also one of the outright creepiest character I've seen in a show in a long time. The combination of this boy-next-door apple pie Opie type of look and demeanor plus the sociopathic/psychopathic actions he takes without flinching, such as 



Spoiler:  



threatening Skyler about Lydia, everything he's done to Jesse, shooting Brock's mom, unflinchingly offing the kid during the train heist, and probably a few others I'm forgetting.


 His hair also bothers me, and I can't quite put my finger on why.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 29, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> His hair also bothers me, and I can't quite put my finger on why.



Because he's Meth Damon


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 29, 2013)

Tod is a living example of the uncanny valley at work.  That boy next door look is just skewed enough that it triggers alarms in our brains.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I liked the ending.  It was ver satisfying.  My only issue was that it seemed to wrap up a little _too_â€‹ nicely.
Also, does anybody know if Jesse has any money?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 30, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Well, I liked the ending.  It was ver satisfying.  My only issue was that it seemed to wrap up a little _too_â€‹ nicely.
> Also, does anybody know if Jesse has any money?



His money was last seen being thrown out of his car window, so I'm guessing not.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 30, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point - I've been enjoying the show(not as much as BrBa, but still). It could be better, but the setting is a pretty neat idea in my opinion.



Hrm I just looked this up and the setting does look pretty interesting. Some elements of the plot sound really terribad though, like the main character's family just _happens_ to have a USB containing ALL THE ANSWERS OMG. I'd probably only watch this because it sounds so darn similar to my own post-apoc story.

OT, yeah I guess that was a pretty satisfying ending. Though I feel like it went way too easily for Walt. And as with most TV endings it just leaves me wanting more. 

On the other hand, is that Better Call Saul spinoff for real? I can't see how they'd make a show out of it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Hrm I just looked this up and the setting does look pretty interesting. Some elements of the plot sound really terribad though, like the main character's family just _happens_ to have a USB containing ALL THE ANSWERS OMG. I'd probably only watch this because it sounds so darn similar to my own post-apoc story.
> 
> OT, yeah I guess that was a pretty satisfying ending. Though I feel like it went way too easily for Walt. And as with most TV endings it just leaves me wanting more.
> 
> On the other hand, is that Better Call Saul spinoff for real? I can't see how they'd make a show out of it.



It's not the setting that's really bad in Revolution. The acting is pretty horrible. It also has that "lesson of the day" kind of thing. Such a tired trope. It's also for the most part hard to feel for a character. Too many shows come around with douchebag or idiotic characters it's so overdone these days. That's why Alphas was also hard to get into, bad characters.

Better Call Saul is for real - it's a prequel before the events of Breaking Bad. That's how it can happen.

I liked the ending for the most part of Breaking Bad. Least I wasn't feeling "god dammit, that's it (feeling unsatisfied)" like with most series where most end because they were pulled of the air due to ratings.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 30, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Better Call Saul is for real - it's a prequel before the events of Breaking Bad. That's how it can happen.
> 
> I liked the ending for the most part of Breaking Bad. Least I wasn't feeling "god dammit, that's it (feeling unsatisfied)" like with most series where most end because they were pulled of the air due to ratings.



That's what I figured it would be. Oh well, it might be interesting. 

But yeah, you're right. *coughRomecough*


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 2, 2013)

I was pretty satisfied with the ending as well.  In fact, one of things that sucked me into this show was how consistently everything just feels right.



Spoiler: the finale



I was one of the ones who thought Walt had to be punished, and punished hard.  You know you're in a bad place when the voice of conscience is Saul Goodman.  Going by what was happening to Jessie, I was expecting something pretty horrific.  Then he managed to do something I didn't think was possible, and that's redeem himself.   He still needed to die at the end, but the fact that he tried to clean up his messes did count for something IMO.   The biggest moment was surprisingly, when he finally came out and said he had done it all for himself, and I think this is because it ties in with a theme that's been running throughout the show.  Breaking Bad is very much an old school tragedy, and Walter White's tragic flaw has been his capacity for rationalization.   His descent into darkness happened a bit at a time, and always supposedly for the best of reasons, and when things went wrong, it was someone else's fault.   He's a warning to the rest of us.
On a somewhat lighter note, did anyone else think the machine gun n the trunk was right out of a Roadrunner cartoon.  I wondered if the scene in the desert where he was working on the device was a reference to the cartoon, and the way it took out it's creator was certainly worthy of Wile E. Coyote.   Walter Wh1te, Super-Genius.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> I was pretty satisfied with the ending as well.  In fact, one of things that sucked me into this show was how consistently everything just feels right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone needs to draw walter white as coyote asap


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

I wonder how many would still rally behind Walter if instead of meth, he was selling Blue Krokodil.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 2, 2013)

Walt had too much pride in his work to make Krokodil.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Walt had too much pride in his work to make Krokodil.



Meth was seen as a trash drug by the cartels.

Basically Vince said he couldn't believe ppl were still rooting for Walt. One of the problems was that meth was somewhat glorified in the show. So not only was it interesting to see it made, little about the effects were in the show. Sure you saw drug addicts like Jessie, but a lot of the consequences of drug addiction were from other drugs.

Had the show had a less "glamorous" drug, I think more ppl may have turned on Walt as he further went down the path. 

But like I said it was one of the problems. Throughout the show ppl felt one option was worse than Walt coming out on top.


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I wonder how many would still rally behind Walter if instead of meth, he was selling Blue Krokodil.



Yeah, that wasn't fudge they were cooking up.  It was my understanding that meth was pretty nasty stuff in it's own right.

There did seem to be people who were trying to make Walt and Jessie the Cheech and Chong of the 21st century, and that just doesn't work.

I was surprised by the intensity of the Skyler hate out there, and there does seem to be a correlation between that and how much they think Walt is some kind of hero.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> Yeah, that wasn't fudge they were cooking up.  It was my understanding that meth was pretty nasty stuff in it's own right.
> 
> There did seem to be people who were trying to make Walt and Jessie the Cheech and Chong of the 21st century, and that just doesn't work.
> 
> I was surprised by the intensity of the Skyler hate out there, and there does seem to be a correlation between that and how much they think Walt is some kind of hero.



I wish Gray Matter had a better explanation because I think the "grey" of the actual breakup people are probably drawing their own conclusions which is also the turning point or major part of why Walt is the way he is.

What made a lot of people probably turn on Skylar was several things.
She was an aspiring writer, packing fuckugly clowns to be sold on ebay.

When he got the diagnosis that kind of became a turning point in a sense because it wasn't just the money for the cancer treatments (as much as people like to use that as their political soapbox for health care - there would be no Breaking Bad is kinda bs) but his legacy. Here was a guy who is now a chem teacher who will die and probably leave little to his family. So yeah he saw the guys who Hank was busting and was like "I could cook that shit" 

I think what set a lot of people on the hate train is that Skylar did shit that pissed people off more. Her actions during the intervention to get Walter the treatment. You definitely expect Jr to react the way he did because Jr is still living despite his condition. Skylar just basically humiliated the guy and I'm pretty sure people felt Walt was whipped.

So in a lot of people's minds they probably saw and very honestly what Walt said was true. He felt alive. Obviously so because early on remember the hard ons he would get and get freaky with Skylar? Was it wrong? Well yes, but then you see the alternatives are more irritating you want to root. His wife sitting around aspiring to be a writer (and she left accounting because she knew Ted was lusting after her along with the other shady shit) not getting another job telling him what he should do. Basically the typical family setup - man is worried about his status as a career and legacy (now that he's been given a death sentence). Woman making financial decisions (though we learn later not so bad since she was an accountant) pushing the dude around. 

Skylar who tried stupid ways of saying "marriage is over if you do this" like sleeping with Ted which really says more about her character than retaliation against Walt. So it's harder to side with someone like that.

You obviously don't want Walt to die early on or it's game over in many viewer's eyes. So when you have him up against the Cartel, the cartel is seen as the bigger bad. Gus? Same thing, once it looks like Game over you can't help but root for Walt. Once he wins? Natural tendency is to see how much further he can go. 

Jessie's further fuckups and of course from what I remember he actually wasn't supposed to even last in the show but he was so likeable despite his douchebaggery that they kept him going, you had to hate him but like him all the same. That father/son thing was one of the more interesting points in the show. 

You should hate him for teaming up with Neo Nazis but some reason the way those guys acted you see them as worse. Since very few things other than Brock, "one other"(spoiler for Season 5) and possibly his "Replacement" (for harming people who didn't need to be harmed) was Walt's direct involvement he's seen as the "lesser evil".

Well that and it helps that Bryan Cranston is just that fucking good.


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 2, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Someone needs to draw walter white as coyote asap



Done:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11741689/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

Just a fun note, got one of these for amusement.


----------

